# Campus police question



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

My punk nephew posted this YouTube video, and is singing the praises of the punk student who made the video. I'm curious: Do campus police need anything more than reasonable suspicion to enter a university dorm? Could the kid in the video actually be kicked out of school for his behavior?
Honestly, I'm looking to put my punk nephew in his place. Thanks, ladies and gents. 





Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Its a tricky question in MA as Campus Police wear 2 hats:

Police and enforcers of schools policy. You can't really be both. If you go in a room to enforce 'policy' don't think you can start locking people up for stuff in plain view.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Dan Stark said:


> Its a tricky question in MA as Campus Police wear 2 hats:
> 
> Police and enforcers of schools policy. You can't really be both. If you go in a room to enforce 'policy' don't think you can start locking people up for stuff in plain view.


If it makes a difference, this isn't in MA. The banner on the wall makes me think it's Kentucky...?

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

In these kinds of situations sometimes it's wise to get residential life involved. The RD can enter the room and talk to the student without having to listen to the "do you have a warrant" bullshit because they're not LEO's and have the authority to enter rooms. The officers can just stand outside the door and listen to the conversation. Any contraband observed in plain sight by the RD can be reported and the officers can either act accordingly or Res life can handle the report and confiscate any contraband. Then when the kids parents call the station to complain all you have to do is refer them to residential life because it was their show.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

In the residence life handbook will usually be a statement as to the expectation of privacy, as well as to the rights of administrators and staff to enter, and under what circumstances. If UPD is acting administratively,they can enter to enforce university rules as allowed by the policy. If the rule is also a crime, such as possession of drugs, then acting administratively does mean tainting any evidence in a later trial. 

Most minor issues, even minor crimes, can be handled administratively. We have told a student he can either comply, or call mom to pick up him and his stuff because, while he is still a student, Residence Life is ready to refund his deposit and evict him immediately. Good luck commuting to classes or finding an apartment on no notice. 

Most students are no trouble at all. Some are a blast to get to know. The small number who are headaches soon learn that the school would much rather expend its energy on the ones who want to succeed. 


USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

I just googled this, and discovered that the officer in the video was fired for forcing his way into the room without permission, and for getting into a physical altercation with the student. Bummer, kid was a jackass. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

263FPD said:


> I was always under the impression that your housing contract was pretty much a warrant to Enter at any time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's common at most schools that 'health and safety checks' can be performed at any time. Again, it depends on what hat you are wearing. If you're walking in there under school policy and anything less than some of the big reasons(I know you know this, but typing for noobs): warrant, exigent circumstances, or fresh pursuit, none of it is going to fly. If an RA calls department saying there is illegal stuff in a room, we either go right in, and lose any criminal options, or apply for a warrant (ROFL on a small college campus)


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

So if someone outside says "someone was pouring alcohol out of THAT window", that's not enough for police to go in and look for it? 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

A named witness with a good description? It's enough to go talk to residents of room. It's not enough just to walk in their room. They still do have 4th amendment rights (not so much applied to common areas). I'll have to see if I can find cases that spelled it out. I know there were a few in academy, and sure their have been more since.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Like many above me have said, different schools have different policies. However I just moved into my dorm last week and had to sign a bunch of stuff, one of the 'rights' per-say I granted to the Campus was that the RA's/Res. Life people could do random checks of our rooms at anytime (if they had suspicion or not) and that Campus Security could come into the room if there was reasonable suspicion. 
It also stated that living on Campus and all amenities (sic) that came with it was a PRIVILEGE (ie internet, bathroom use, laundry, mail service). 
The Campus PD have jurisdiction over ANY school owned property. That fact that someone might have seen him pouring/throwing alcohol out the window isn't great credible info, but
after watching the video, I feel that the Officer might have lost his 'cool' and lost a tiny bit of control.

With all that said, I also believe he acted professional and did his best to keep the situation from escalating, I don't think he should have been removed from his position


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor cop let the kid get the better of him. Thin skin + frustration=assault & battery lose job....
Easier solution.....Kill em' with kindness and get THEM to push or swing on you= game over, you own them!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Inspector71 said:


> Poor cop let the kid get the better of him. Thin skin + frustration=assault & battery lose job....
> Easier solution.....Kill em' with kindness and get THEM to push or swing on you= game over, you own them!


The Jedi mind fuck...


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This clown will be an inspiration for all the freshman that take "Intro To Criminal Justice" this week and decide to bait a campus officer(s) into a confrontation. As I said even though the relationship between the PD and residential life can sometimes be contentious there are situations where teamwork between the two departments are beneficial to everyone.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

That officer had plenty of tools available to use in that situation. Perhaps the best would have been to call in the Hall Director or even the on-call pro staff (full-time, grown-up, staff members of the university... usually there is one on call 24x7) and let them bring the admin pressure. 

Remember one of the first episodes of Adam-12 where Malloy tells Reed "you let it get to you. Never let it get to you. when it gets to you you act based on emotions and not on the law" or words to that effect.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> This clown will be an inspiration for *SOME *of the freshman that take "Intro To Criminal Justice" this week and decide to bait a campus officer(s) into a confrontation.


FIFY as I wouldn't feel like baiting anyone this week


----------

